# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  A është kërcënim Amerika për paqen botërore?

## ORIONI

*Diskutim te mbare.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Pergezime per temen, po titulli i saj nuk mu duk i formuluar mire. Me shume hyra per te pare se cfare kishe per qellim te postoje. 


Ekziston nje shprehje: "Bota do te ishte me mire pa Ameriken"

Une them se jo, ska pse Amerika te jete kercenuesi me i madh i paqes ne bote.

----------


## Lunesta

Ca pret nga nje teme qe eshte hap nga nje talib qe 90% te shkrimeve i ka tek forumi mysliman?

Nese USA do te ishte kercenim per paqen atehere ca pret nga vende qe jane 100 vjet prapa bote, nga vende ku nuk ka votime, nga vende ku babai mbret ja trashegon fronin djalit perjetesisht e keshtu me rradhe, nga vende ku demokracia si sitem urrehet me keq se djalli, nga vende ku varferia ben kerdine, nga vende ku femra trajtohet si kafshe, nga vende ku nuk ekziston barazia mes sekseve, nga vende ku njererzit nuk kane shanse te barabarta ..etje etj? A u morrem me te gjithe keto vende qe i paska ardhur rradha USA-s per tu kritikuar?

Mjaft u bete te verber o njerez dhe akuzoni te vetmin shtet qe nuk duhet te akuzohet.

Pse nuk u ngritet ta akuzonin USA-n per kercenim te paqes kur shkoi ne Kosove dhe e cliroi ate nga serbia?

Njerez mosmirenjohes.

----------


## Adelina Berisha

E nderuara Lunesta  po ju pershendes dhe po pajtonem plotesisht me ty si mund te akuzohet Amerika qe e detyroi te nenshkruai kapitulimin Millosheviqi e te na liroi per gjithmone Kosoven nga Serbia.A mos ka bere Klintoni gabimqe e detyroi te largohetSerbia nga Kosova .Pra Amerika e shte shpetimtari i botes dhe demokracise boterore

----------


## diikush

per qartesim, ja ca thote ai paragrafi i sondazhit te kesaj kompanise, qe te paska dhene kaq eufori  :ngerdheshje:  :




> Moreover, even as concerns about Iran have increased, somewhat more Britons believe that the *U.S. military presence in Iraq* represents a great danger to stability in the Middle East and world peace than say that about the current government in Iran


pra thote prezenca ushtarake ne Irak, dhe _jo politika amerikane ne Irak_

mare nga faqja zyrtare e Pew:
http://pewglobal.org/reports/display.php?ReportID=252

dhe po tek e njejta faqe (sondazh) ka edhe keto rezultatet qe nuk ti ka zene syri ty, qe tregojne simbas Pew se ca mendojne vendet e ndryshme te botes per mundesine e Iranit per te zhvilluar arme berthamore [ngjyra kafe jane perqindjet e njerzve qe nuk e aprovojne kete gje, dhe ngjyra e zeze ato qe e aprovojne]:

----------


## antares

Rrezik per paqen ne bote mund te jene veten fuqite e medha (USA, Rusia, Kina, india, Pakistani, Izraeli etj) qe realisht kane ze ne kapitull (Izraelin e permenda sepse USA eshte ne pergjithesi ekzoskeleti i Izraelit).
Une nuk do i futem analizave te sterzgjatura se pse USA eshte kercenuesi me i madh i paqes por kete e tregon ne nje fare mase opinioni publik boteror (per Toro-gjynahqarin qe e ka aq per zener demokracine)....
Toreja (Tiransit e dine kutimin e kesaj fjale) ben mire te argumentoje te kunderten (meqe e ka thene vete qe nuk ka ndonje arsimim specifik nga vendlindja e ka te pamundur, pervecse te papagallose denglat e Foxit apo CNN qe jane i vetmi "arsimim" qe zoteron)!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

pra, evropianet e paskan rreshtuar veten me islamiket kunder amerikes keshtu? pffff...

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> Rrezik per paqen ne bote *mund te jene veten fuqite e medha (Rusia, Kina, india, Pakistani, Izraeli etj)* qe realisht kane ze ne kapitull (Izraelin e permenda sepse USA eshte ne pergjithesi ekzoskeleti i Izraelit).
> Une nuk do i futem analizave te sterzgjatura se pse USA eshte kercenuesi me i madh i paqes por kete e tregon ne nje fare mase opinioni publik boteror (per Toro-gjynahqarin qe e ka aq per zener demokracine)....
> Toreja (Tiransit e dine kutimin e kesaj fjale) ben mire te argumentoje te kunderten (meqe e ka thene vete qe nuk ka ndonje arsimim specifik nga vendlindja e ka te pamundur, pervecse te papagallose denglat e Foxit apo CNN qe jane i vetmi "arsimim" qe zoteron)!


More, shume gjera paskan ndryshuar e une se paskam marre vesh. Qysh ore vendet me lart qenkan bere superfuqi? ueeeee  :i qetë:

----------


## Darius

> Pergezime per temen, po titulli i saj nuk mu duk i formuluar mire. Me shume hyra per te pare se cfare kishe per qellim te postoje.


Titulli nuk eshte formuluar nga hapesi i temes por ashtu eshte nxjerre si lajm nga BBC  :buzeqeshje:  Madje ai e thote me pikepyetje ndersa lajmi i BBC ishte komplet deklarate (ndonese ne thonjza) dhe aspak pyetje *US 'biggest global peace threat'*

----------


## Irfan

> *A eshte kercenim amerika per paqen boterore?.*



Une do te kisha pyetur ;
*''A eshte kercenim globi cionist per paqen boterore''?*
sepse,sipas nje analizes se nje tekstit te me poshtme.
''N*jëkohësisht me takimin midis kryeministrit francez dhe kryeministrit sionist, qindra persona protestuan në Paris në shenjë mbështetje të Palestinës. Këto protesta u organizuan nga këshillat evropiane mbështetëse të të drejtave të palestinezëve. Protestuesit mbanin në dorë parrulla ku shkruhej "Regjimi racist Sionist duhet të dënohet" dhe " Franca është bashkëpunëtor i Regjimit pushtues Sionist". Protestuesit ishin qytetarë evropianë mbështetës të popullit palestinez. Kryeministri sionist Ehud Olmert me qëllim fitimin e përkrahjes së Francës për përcaktimin e njëanshëm të kufijve në Palestinën e pushtuar, u takua edhe me presidentin francez Zhak Shirak. Franca deri më tani ka kundërshtuar këtë kërkesë jo legjitime të Izraelit dhe ka theksuar mbi zbatimin e planit të paqes "Harta e Rrugës". Vlen të theksohet se edhe gjatë vizitës së kryeministrit sionist në Londër, qindra persona pacifist dhe mbështetës të të drejtave të popullit palestinez, zhvilluan protesta anti-sioniste në Londër. Pas ardhjes në pushtet të kryeministri të ri sionist Ehud Olmert, kriminelët sionist kanë martirizuar mbi 150 palestinezë  si dhe duke mos respektuar asnjë ligj dhe rregull ndërkombëtare vazhdojnë ndërtimin e murit ndarës të këtij regjimi të cilin e cilësuar të paligjshëm edhe gjykata e Hagës.*''
Pra mendoni pak?
cionistet ne SHBA,EU,Japoni,Rusi.....!!!!
Ka disa prej neve qe nuk e dojn ta pranoj te verteten edhe mundohen me shtremberu sikur qe nuk na ashte ashtu,por,everteta eshte kjo;Palestin-İsrael;Drejtesia mbi te drejten e fjales se  Yahovasit dhe Fjales se Allahut xh.sh.

----------


## Cappuccino

"Zoti ne qiell dhe Amerika ne Toke", nje shprehje imja. Sikur te mos ishte Amerika, Boten do e kishin sunduar picimulat sic ishin: Sadami, Komeni, Ahmadinexhadi, Slloba ne Ballkan, Kim Jongu i Kores se Veriut, Kastro e shume tjetre qe per momentin nuk me kujtohen.

Pra edhe njehere: God Bless United States and Albania

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Titulli nuk eshte formuluar nga hapesi i temes por ashtu eshte nxjerre si lajm nga BBC  Madje ai e thote me pikepyetje ndersa lajmi i BBC ishte komplet deklarate (ndonese ne thonjza) dhe aspak pyetje *US 'biggest global peace threat'*



Atehere sipas kesaj qe ke marre tek BBC, nese e perkthejme do te kemi *SHBA "Kercenuesi me i madh i Paqes ne Bote".* 

Ndersa ky e kishte bere si fjali me ? ne fund.  :buzeqeshje: 




> "Zoti ne qiell dhe Amerika ne Toke", nje shprehje imja. Sikur te mos ishte Amerika, Boten do e kishin sunduar picimulat sic ishin: Sadami, Komeni, Ahmadinexhadi, Slloba ne Ballkan, Kim Jongu i Kores se Veriut, Kastro e shume tjetre qe per momentin nuk me kujtohen.


Kastro ? eshte akoma apo ke harruar qe Amerika nuk shkel dot ne Kube ?

Po ky Komeni kush na qenka ?

----------


## antares

Ska problem qe perzjehen te vdekurit me te gjallet, rendesi ka qe te "lehet" kunder cdo kombi apo shteti qe nuk tregon servilizmin e duhur ndaj Jankistanit!
Quiz:
Cili eshte shteti qe direkt apo indirekt ka shkaktuar mbi 30 miljone te vdekur mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore?
.............

----------


## Lioness

> Quiz:
> Cili eshte shteti qe direkt apo indirekt ka shkaktuar mbi 30 miljone te vdekur mbas Luftes se Dyte Boterore?
> .............


Hmmm, me kujtohet shprehja: _A single death is a tragedy, a million deaths is a statistic_.  
Por qe t'i pergjigjem pyetjes tende, faktikisht direkt dhe indirekt pas LIIB Kina mban flamur me 72 milione viktima, dhe mbas saj Bashkimi sovjetik me 25 milione.  Ndersa gjate LIIB, Nazismi shkaktoi vdekjen e 25 milion njerezve, Komunizmi apo regjimet e tij diktatoriale kudo ne bote, ne menyre direkte apo indirekte, shkaktuan vdekjen e mbi 100 milion njerezve.  (Jo se po mbroj Nazismin, thjesht krahasim statistikash.)

----------


## antares

Luaneshe! Ku i bazon keto shifra?
Tek Zeri i Amerikes apo te ndihmesat e Mc. Carterit?
Shifrat qe ofron zotrote kane po aq krediblitet sa p.sh. po te thoshte Kina apo Rusia qe USA ka vrare 10 miljon zezake brenda 3 vitesh!
Fakti qe te adhuruarit e tu (amerikanet) genjyen rendshem (si gjate gjithe historise se tyre patetike)  per viktimat ne Bosnje, Kosove, Irak etj etj, tregon qe nje palo shtet qe s'e ka problem te genjeje per Hasanin, mund te genjeje per bukuri per Hekuranin!
Mos u bej viktime e propagandes se Foxit!

----------


## Lioness

> Luaneshe! Ku i bazon keto shifra?
> Tek Zeri i Amerikes apo te ndihmesat e Mc. Carterit?
> Mos u bej viktime e propagandes se Foxit!


Ncncncnc, Antares, nqs mendon se jam aq e ceket, pune per ty i dashur.  Une jo Fox qe nuk shoh, po dhe CNN e shoh me raste.  

Sa per info, se mbase kush e di, te shkon mendja ndonjehere dhe lexon dicka me ndryshe se Chomsky, emri i librit eshte "Le Livre Noir du Communism."  Botuar ne France, dhe shkruar nga 6 historiane.  

Hajde shaj Francen tani  :sarkastik:  .

----------


## Renegata

Nuk besoj,megjithese *DOREN NE ZJARR NUK E VE*

----------


## antares

Por mund te lexosh dhe libra te shkruar nga 16 apo 66 "historiane" qe thone te kunderen.
Ceshtja eshte te shohesh se ku "hane" keta 6 "historianet" e famshem (franceze).
Nuk eshte ndonje gje  e re qe pasi kompanite farmaceutike nxjerrin ndonje "produkt cudiberes", dali tellalle te paguar qe i bejne reklame dhe llahtarisin njerezine qe "Po s'e perdoret kete produkt, do vdisni brenda vitit".....
Shpresoj te kesh pak me shume aftesi kritiko-filtruese!

----------


## Lioness

> Shpresoj te kesh pak me shume aftesi kritiko-filtruese!


Antares, bieri se i bie bukur.  A nuk kishte viktima te komunizmit ne Shqiperi, ne Europen Lindore?  Po ne Kine, gjate te famshmit "Cultural Revolution" apo "revolucione te tjera"?  Po ne BS?  etj etj etj.  Ik aman se ti i shikon gjerat vetem nen prizmin e kuq, duke e (mos) ditur qe ka shume ngjyra te tjera.  

PS: Dhe pa lexuar librin, ne BS kishe te pakten 20 milione viktima, plus ata te Kines .... dhe ca te tjera, dmth ne mos 100 milion, 90 ishin.  Pffff, se po flasim per njerez, dreqi e mori.  Po s'do t'ia dish ti, vazhdo me te kuqet.

----------


## antares

Pak cudi qe flet me lehtesine me te madhe per 20 apo 30 miljon te vdekur ne (shtetet qe i ka inat Daj Sami)!
Po te pyes edhe nje here ku i bazon keto shifra?
Mos u bej pre e denglave propagandistike!
"Demokrcia" ne Arnautistan pa dyshim ka sjelle me shume viktima ne 15 vjet  se sa ai "komunizmi i tmerrshem" qe ti trumbeton!
Do te bejme llogari?
Hap nje teme tek historia e Shqiperise!

----------

